# Wanting to install recessed lighting in my bedroom



## Zachary (Jun 17, 2010)

I want to install 4 recessed lights in my bedroom, in each corner, 2' from the walls, as shown in the plan below, I can get into the attic but I was hoping for a guide on installation, what type to get, etc.  I was going to run the wire for it from the fan control in the wall


----------



## handyguys (Jun 18, 2010)

The recessed cans should be "IC" rated. That means Insulation Contact. I assume you have an insulated attic. Recessed lights can be very expensive or crazy cheap. The home centers will sell a box of six for less than some single ones go for. When shopping price out the trim rings too, they can add a considerable expense for certain styles.

If you have access in the attic then you can use either 'remodel' or "new construction" styles. remodel fixtures are designed to be installed from below. new construction style assumes you can nail them to the joists (you can from your attic).

Good luck and feel free to ask any further questions once you pick out the fixtures. Read the instructions and be safe working on electrical.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I do have attic access and yes, it is insulated.  I will post when I buy lights


----------



## granite-girl (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you have a fan in your closet & laundry room ?  
What kind of software did you use to create that drawing? Is it pretty easy to use ?


----------



## Zachary (Jun 21, 2010)

granite-girl said:


> Do you have a fan in your closet & laundry room ?
> What kind of software did you use to create that drawing? Is it pretty easy to use ?


Yes I sure do, all told there are 16 ceiling fans in this house, it really helps with air circulation





The program I used is called 3D Home Architect 2.0, it's an old program so you'd need to get it off ebay but it is unbelievably simple to use, I've had it since 1995 when it was new and even then, when I was 6/7 I could use it


----------



## granite-girl (Jun 21, 2010)

Huh, I think I had 3D Home Architect at one time


----------



## elan123 (Jun 29, 2010)

I use that software myself, good stuff for being so old.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 29, 2010)

Room Calculations


----------



## Zachary (Jul 9, 2010)

Today I bought the lights, they are IC rated.  I also set up the switches for them, I'll have to do the lights next week.  I used wiremold because I didn't want to have to cut out the drywall to put in a bigger box.  Looking back I should have gotten double size wiremold box, I already had one single since the control for my fan was too big to fit into the box so I just got a second and put them next to each other...I don't like how it looks though, so yeah, I'll probably get a double next time I'm at Home Depot...I will paint the wiremold strip the same color as the wall.  In the pic the switches are to the left and my fan control is to the right


----------



## handyguys (Jul 9, 2010)

Zach, why the wiremold? 

Since you can get into the ceiling from above to hook up the lights you should be able to find the top plate for that wall, drill a hole and fish a wire down to a 'remodel' double gang switch box. You can pull any existing wires into the new box too. The hardest part will be getting out an old existing box.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 9, 2010)

I decided on wiremold because it was the easiest way to do what I wanted, I don't want to have to repair the drywall, which I'd have to cut out to get the old box out.  I know it's the cheaters way but once painted it'll hardly be noticeable, I've seen it done in other houses.


----------



## handyguys (Jul 9, 2010)

nope, nope, nope - no drywall repairs at all.

The old box, if original, was likely nailed to the stud next to the door. You can use a hacksaw blade (or a fein multitool) or something similar to just cut the nails. Then pull the box out. Trace the new remodel box to the drywall and cut the new opening (I assume you are going from single gang to double). 

You can go back and do that, you only repairs would be where you anchored the wiremolding into the drywall.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 9, 2010)

Didn't know it was that simple, I probably will do that some time later on, for now though this'll work


----------



## Zachary (Aug 21, 2010)

Got them installed!  Sometime between when I bought them and now two of the trim rings disappeared but I'll get new ones this week.  I also need two more 6500k bulbs


----------

